# Anybody have a PT-22



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Have a unique opportunity to get one for much less then 200, so what do you guys who have them think?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow...................


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

bought a North American Arms .22 Mag instead


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Got a Beretta Neos instead.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a PT-25 years ago. Worked fine. At less than 200 I would grab it. Provided it didn't burn my fingers and had all its parts.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

floridaowner said:


> Got a Beretta Neos instead.


Thats pretty cool. According to the movie Looper, thats what Amish Gangsters carry in the future.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had two in the past. One worked great, but the other did not. So, 50/50 for me.


----------



## wbfos (Feb 12, 2013)

I recently picked one up thats less than 2 y/o for $150 and havent had any problems with mine I bought it to convince my wife that handguns arn't all EVIL so far her and my kids love it next I move them up to a Rossi .38 spl I bought from the same guy...


----------



## RJ820 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought a new one 5 weeks ago for $219 at a gun show. Since then I've shot over 600 rounds through it without many issues. The only time that I did have problems was because of some defective CCI Mini Mags that I bought at the range. 

RJ820


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Went into Gander Mtn. a year or so ago and they had some price glitch. Sold me a brand new PT-22 in polymer for $139. I have a thing for cheapo guns. 
I managed about 15 or so rounds of quality .22lr. The trigger pin broke. Convinced GM it should go back on their dime even though I didn't pay
extra for that service. After all it was only a couple of days old. It was gone 2 months. I never fired it again, just dumped it. I won't buy
any Taurus semi ever again. Had a .45, asked Taurus to send a part that just fell off. It took six months and it was the wrong part. By then I
had sourced the screw elsewhere and already had other parts fall off. I may try a revolver if its way under market price. Also the PT-22 has a trash trigger.


----------

